# Ati GPU temperature monitor



## oarsome (Oct 18, 2004)

I have an ATI AIW 9800 PRO and I was curious what other people have overclocked this card to? I have a watercooling system set up, and I was curious if there is anyprogram that can monitor my GPU temperature?
cheers,

a.


----------



## nightelf84 (Oct 18, 2004)

Unless you have the LM63 monitoring chip on your card, there's no way any software can monitor GPU temp. 

to find out if u hv it, 

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 18, 2004)

Or you could use a tempreature probe and touch the back side of your card (to be exact, the back side of the card where the GPU core is located..) to get a rough idea how hot the core is..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 18, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Or you could use a tempreature probe and touch the back side of your card (to be exact, the back side of the card where the GPU core is located..) to get a rough idea how hot the core is..


Though dont touch a metal probe to any circuits, put a thin piece of plastic over the sampling area for a while then probe it.


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 18, 2004)

Or just be careful not to touch any open circuits..  Putting a thin piece of plastic over it might increase the actial temperature variation..


----------

